# Paint type and paint schemes



## FordModelTToo (Oct 7, 2021)

Got a 46 2N, but it was painted like an 8N Redbelly. No offense to you 2N All-Gray owners, but I like the look of Red/Gray/Black. Not going for a historically correct showpiece either. So does the Red&Gray scheme hurt the value of a tractor?
Also, any opinions on Stevens Tractor Parts Tisco Paints durability. Anything better out there?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. If you are not interested in being historically correct, then why worry about the value. I think with these Ford N tractors the value is in the condition and operation of the tractor. I have a red and yellow 8N!
I believe some Ford tractor dealers painted their leftover new 2N's in the Red Belly colours to sell them when the new 8 N's came out with the new paint scheme.


----------



## Jerry Socall (Dec 15, 2020)

Who cares what color you paint your tractor, you are the one who has to look at it. On my 8N I painted the red Massey red, it is a better, brighter red. Now for the gray, I painted it smoke gray. Because I couldn’t find a close gray in a rattle can at Walmart. It was Sunday and the paint store was closed. My paint has got great reviews from my neighbors. Jerry


----------



## Jamie_West (7 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. If you are not interested in being historically correct, then why worry about the value. I think with these Ford N tractors the value is in the condition and operation of the tractor. I have a red and yellow 8N!
> I believe some Ford tractor dealers painted their leftover new 2N's in the Red Belly colours to sell them when the new 8 N's came out with the new paint scheme.


I can verify that my late 1946 2N was originally painted red. But by whom? Many other colors over the years but not a speck of grey on the chassis, but if you look at the under side of the dash/steering column you'll find bright red under 3 other coats of paint.


----------

